# it has arrived



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

my new bow has arrived finnaly, martin couger 35-50# and goes up to 30" draw leangth (have to shorten that up a bit :wink: ) but a very good bow, I have a four point crosshair martin sight for it, and a drop away rest. also it has a 60% let off. Iam very very happy  can't wait I can shoot it for the first time. :smile: I feel like a kid on cristmas eve.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

i love that feeling... of looking at a new bow and getting ready to shoot it for the first time... nothing like it... good luck and good shooting...


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks shooter, I just shot it today to after I got all my gadgets on and got it mostly tuned.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

We short stringed just_tim's bow, took the poundage down, added a new rest, tightened up his sight, and tuned it a bit. He's shooting good groups, and has been working on his form. I'm in the dog house with mom ($$$), but I think the big smile is worth it.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

:smile:  congrats, i also love the feeling of a new bow


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I just got a new Martin Tigress and I absolutely love it. I was shooting a ton better the first day. Good luck with the new bow Tim.


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

good luck, you will love the cougar, or any martin for that matter.
cam


----------

